# Urgent Info Needed



## ChZainAli (Sep 1, 2015)

Please Help Me Out !!
I Want All Information About IMDC Like :
*PMDC,WHO,USMLE Affiliation
*Its Enviroment
*Its Standard
*Student Life 
*And All Other Stuff :speechless:

As I Have Confirmed My MBBS Seat There On Donation Basis And Willing To Go There And I Will Be Giving Them Heavy Donation 
So Before All The Process I Just Wanted to Confirm Is It All Right To Go There ? I Should Go With It Or Not ? As I Have Quite Less Marks And Will Be Depositing A Large Amount Of Money There Before All This I Want Some Guidance :roll:

Help Out As Soon As Possible :thumbsup:


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

this abbreviation is for?


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

How did you get a seat their test is next week


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

ChZainAli said:


> Please Help Me Out !!
> I Want All Information About IMDC Like :
> *PMDC,WHO,USMLE Affiliation
> *Its Enviroment
> ...


By IMDC you mean Islamabad Medical & Dental College, right?


----------



## ChZainAli (Sep 1, 2015)

maha321 said:


> this abbreviation is for?


Islamabad Medical And Dental College

- - - Updated - - -



mnaq1995 said:


> How did you get a seat their test is next week


I Know There Test Will Be Held On 18 Oct :thumbsup: But Somehow I Managed To Confirm My Seat There 

- - - Updated - - -



DrDee said:


> By IMDC you mean Islamabad Medical & Dental College, right?


Yeah


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

That is very disrespectful towards all the students who have worked hard till now to get admission in IMDC, I know that, that is how private med schools work, but nonetheless, shame on you.


----------



## Mars (Sep 30, 2015)

Skandril said:


> That is very disrespectful towards all the students who have worked hard till now to get admission in IMDC, I know that, that is how private med schools work, but nonetheless, shame on you.


I agree with you!


----------



## ChZainAli (Sep 1, 2015)

Skandril said:


> That is very disrespectful towards all the students who have worked hard till now to get admission in IMDC, I know that, that is how private med schools work, but nonetheless, shame on you.


I Don't Want To Be DisRespectful :speechless: Better Take Down Your Comment .. And For Your Info They Only Offer 5 Seats To Donation Bodies And It's Not A Big Deal Though .. Btw Who The **** Are You To Say That .. Be In Your Limits


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I am sorry if I have offended you but I am not being entirely unreasonable here, It is about time people say that is it wrong to give money for those godforsaken MBBS seats for whom which students study day and night to achieve, As to why I am saying that it is a shameful act on your part is that you haven't even given the test and are stepping on students MORE deserving in getting that MBBS seat. 5 seats it may be but it is still more than enough in our limited medical education departments. I will tell you exactly what @Dr.Anas Rafiq told me 

"Evil of entertaining admissions on donations is directly proportional to extent of corruption in a college
If a person can't make on open merit even in a private, he don't deserves to be there by cheap means!"


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Skandril said:


> As to why I am saying that it is a shameful act on your part is that you haven't even given the test and are stepping on students MORE deserving in getting that MBBS seat.
> 
> I will tell you exactly what @Dr.Anas Rafiq told me
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you and Dr. Anas Rafiq about the fact that donations are wrong.

But, according to ChZainAli, IMDC has 5 seats reserved for students giving donations. Even if ChZainAli doesn't apply on donation basis that doesn't mean that one of the five seats will be available for a student who gave the entrance exam. It will only mean that another student will get the seat via donation instead of ChZainAli. 

Maybe if no one applied using donations then all donation seats would get abolished and instead be turned into normal seats. But, while there are people willing to give donations the seats will remain. It's a fact. You can't change all the Pre-meds of Pakistan. So, even though you are right about donations being wrong, I think you were a little harsh.

I hope you get what I'm trying to say..


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Alot of people dont get how the donation system works.Donations are a random yet calculated thing that the institutions over the years have developed to equalize money with merit decrease, the lower the merit the higher the donations, There are not really any Donation based "seats" in an Institution but rather they are asked from low aggregate students randomly which means that donation 'seats' are not fixed at all, IMDC is known to take alot of students on sifarish and donations and I would assume ( I know) that there are more than 5 "seats" reserved for donations, Probably alot of people get admission on donations and It is not just IMDC but rather there are dozens of them that do the same. I know that it is the Institutions fault for going with such underhanded tactics by targeting low aggregate people but I think there should be a shred of responsibility and moral character that falls on the person in question that is willing to get that seat which should rightly go to someone that is far more deserving. I get what your saying and I know too well the reality of the situation, My argument is entirely Objective and Conceptual but I still wanted to say something even though I know it wont get through. You cant just say that its right for someone not even trying in the aptitude test to standardize himself with money with the rest of the applicants.


----------



## ChZainAli (Sep 1, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Alot of people dont get how the donation system works.Donations are a random yet calculated thing that the institutions over the years have developed to equalize money with merit decrease, the lower the merit the higher the donations, There are not really any Donation based "seats" in an Institution but rather they are asked from low aggregate students randomly which means that donation 'seats' are not fixed at all, IMDC is known to take alot of students on sifarish and donations and I would assume ( I know) that there are more than 5 "seats" reserved for donations, Probably alot of people get admission on donations and It is not just IMDC but rather there are dozens of them that do the same. I know that it is the Institutions fault for going with such underhanded tactics by targeting low aggregate people but I think there should be a shred of responsibility and moral character that falls on the person in question that is willing to get that seat which should rightly go to someone that is far more deserving. I get what your saying and I know too well the reality of the situation, My argument is entirely Objective and Conceptual but I still wanted to say something even though I know it wont get through. You cant just say that its right for someone not even trying in the aptitude test to standardize himself with money with the rest of the applicants.


I Really Don't Want To Stuff My Head With Such Bull**** -_- As Feline Said You Were Harsh :3 Who Are You To Say "Shame On You" ? 
I Just Needed Some Info .. If You Know Anything About This College You Are Welcome To Inform .. If You Are Useless Then Probably Get The **** Out Of Here And Keep Your Arguments With You -_-


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

I dont know much about IMDC. Its PMDC status or eenvironment but as far as your third point standard is concerned the donation thing definitely dropped the college's standard. Sorry.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I was indeed harsh but don't you think that's justified? I know too many people who have gone down this road, and I don't think that they are that deserving . My intention wasn't really to embarrass you but rather I had to say it even if it doesn't have effect.


----------



## jainyb (Feb 25, 2015)

Props to Skandril for being so classy and professional in this post. 
ChZainAli, the way you write your posts reflects your agressive personality. Skandril had every right to say shame on you, because donations are ethically and religiously wrong. Since your reply to him is merely "who are you to tell me....." and profanities shows that he is right and you have a weak argument here. So please stop trying to justify donations, we all know it is wrong and you are going to be a crappy doctor judging from the way you talk to people who correct you.
IMDC is a mediocre college and that is what you'll get for giving donations , you don't expect to go to a top notch college by giving donations do you? and congratulations on getting admission in IMDC, I hope your wrongdoings haunt you forever.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Skandril said:


> Alot of people dont get how the donation system works.Donations are a random yet calculated thing that the institutions over the years have developed to equalize money with merit decrease, the lower the merit the higher the donations, There are not really any Donation based "seats" in an Institution but rather they are asked from low aggregate students randomly which means that donation 'seats' are not fixed at all, IMDC is known to take alot of students on sifarish and donations and I would assume ( I know) that there are more than 5 "seats" reserved for donations, Probably alot of people get admission on donations and It is not just IMDC but rather there are dozens of them that do the same. I know that it is the Institutions fault for going with such underhanded tactics by targeting low aggregate people but I think there should be a shred of responsibility and moral character that falls on the person in question that is willing to get that seat which should rightly go to someone that is far more deserving. I get what your saying and I know too well the reality of the situation, My argument is entirely Objective and Conceptual but I still wanted to say something even though I know it wont get through. You cant just say that its right for someone not even trying in the aptitude test to standardize himself with money with the rest of the applicants.


I have been thinking that if we just accept donations as a fact(like I said they were) and no one ever speaks out against them then the concept of getting seats via donations will carry on forever and ever. If we get more people brave enough to protest against them then maybe someday there won't be such a thing as 'donation seats'. 

What our responsibility is, is to let everyone know that it's wrong and not acceptable. If we let people know kindly that it's unfair to students who have been studying for a long time and now can't get a seat due to people who maybe didn't work as hard but had money enough to pay for donations seats, having bagged seats that should have rightfully belonged to the hard-working students, then they might try to change themselves. They might not change overnight but the gentle approach always works in the end. Since, all people have some good in them.

So, basically I agree with you about everything you said, except that I think you could have been more thoughtful when expressing your displeasure against 'donation seats'.


@ChZainAli Even though he/she was severe, can you please at least try to give the entrance test? That way you will be working almost as hard as the students hoping to get in on normal seats. And who knows? Maybe your entrance test grades will be enough for you to get in via a normal seat!


@jainyb 

One of the definitions of, 

Professional is: Exhibiting a _courteous_, conscientious, and generally businesslike manner in the workplace. 
Classy is : Showing impressive character : very good, _kind_. 

Source : Merriam-Webster

Telling someone, 'Shame on you', is hardly kind or courteous. I believe that if @Skandril had not written these words then @ChZainAli might not have been offended.

You mentioned something like, 'donations being ethically and religiously wrong'. Well, it's ethically and religiously wrong to say, 'I hope your wrongdoings haunt you forever.' You could have said a prayer like, 'May Allah guide you, help you and make your problems easy for you'.


----------



## jainyb (Feb 25, 2015)

@Feline I agree with you and thanks for correcting me. I shouldn't have let my emotions get in the way. I apologize to ChZainAli for being rude. 
I hope one day we could get rid of the poisonous donation system. May Allah guide all of us to do the right thing. Ameen.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Donations are a real thing that are gonna stay until the Institute in question nears the end of its life. Its not gonna go away, so the only 'solvable' problem lies in the person giving donations, and trust me no one giving donations is ever gonna let their chance slip by no matter how good or evil they are. I might have been thoughtful or said something that would not strike the heart but there is no other way to express my displeasure and by simply saying that it is shameful on his part for giving the Institute money to buy the seat, In reality it is not moral and ethical to buy seats that are sought after by hard work rather than money. Also the last thing I want to be is courteous when expressing displeasure.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

jainyb said:


> @Feline I agree with you and thanks for correcting me. I shouldn't have let my emotions get in the way. I apologize to ChZainAli for being rude.
> I hope one day we could get rid of the poisonous donation system. May Allah guide all of us to do the right thing. Ameen.


No problem! ^_^ 

I believe you are a courageous person.

I hope so too with all my heart! 

Ameen!



Skandril said:


> Donations are a real thing that are gonna stay until the Institute in question nears the end of its life. Its not gonna go away, so the only 'solvable' problem lies in the person giving donations, and trust me no one giving donations is ever gonna let their chance slip by no matter how good or evil they are. I might have been thoughtful or said something that would not strike the heart but there is no other way to express my displeasure and by simply saying that it is shameful on his part for giving the Institute money to buy the seat, In reality it is not moral and ethical to buy seats that are sought after by hard work rather than money. Also the last thing I want to be is courteous when expressing displeasure.


No no! Don't say that! They will go away. InshaAllah. We just have to work on this point. When people are aware that it's not a good practice no one will want to continue it. At the moment people don't think that it's a really bad thing because it's so common. I get what you're saying about donations being a temptation, but hey. All temptations have a cure. 

I believe that if I was offered an admission on donation basis, I would refuse it and instead either take a gap year or go to a below average college. 

There is a way to express your displeasure, without saying, 'Shame on you'. You could just have said, 'it's not right', or 'it's wrong'. It delivers the same idea but, politely. 

Yea. That's a point that everyone going through this thread agrees on, I surmise; The part about donations not being moral or ethical.

Oh but, you always have to be courteous! 

--Narrated Aisha(ra) "Allah's Messenger(pbuh) said, "Be calm, O Aisha! Allah loves that, one should be kind and lenient in all matters." [8:53-O.B]--
This hadith is taken from Sahih Al-Bukhari.




Someone called, 'Todd Stocker' said, "Controlled anger leads to positive action".

And we definitely need positive action to demolish the donation-based seats.


----------



## ChZainAli (Sep 1, 2015)

I Just Asked A Simple Question Here  Now Eveything's Messed Up .. You People Are Repeatedly Saying That I Should Work Hard For The Test .. Man Em Going To Appear In The Test And Working Hard For That As I Said My Marks Are Quite Less So There Is Only 40% Chance Of Having A Reasonable Aggregate To Get Into Imdc I Just Confimed My Seat There Not Bought It Already I Will Appear In The Test If I Succeeded Then It's Better Otherwise I Will give Them The 'Donation' .. 
@Skandril You Are Right About Donation Thing But Man Your Words "Shame On You" Rattled Me  If You Have Been A Little Polite Man I Would Never Use Such Aggressive Attitude And I Apologize To You For Being Rude :?
@Ahsun23 Man You Know LMDC ? This College Also Offers Donation Based Seats  Buh It's Standard Never Dropped 
@Jainyb Listen Bro/Sis You Know That It's Better To Abuse Anyone Instead Of Judging .. So Don't Be Judgemental  And Thanks for This Line "I hope your wrongdoings haunt you forever" :speechless: And Man The Classy And Professional Person Here Is @Feline Not @Skandril :thumbsup:
@Feline I Am Definitely Going To Appear In The Test  And Thanks Alot For Your Affectionate Behaviour :thumbsup:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

No one here really has to apologize for expressing their views on the matter, It might have been better to be polite on my part but I really am dead set against donations and I find it very unfair for people who have already given their best and at the end are left behind because someone else took the short way out. The only advice I can give you @ChZainAli is to find the honest way out.

BTW 
well played @Feline your argument really turned me into an antagonist .


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad (Sep 1, 2015)

This is totally off topic but I'm applying to only shifa on the foreign seat but lately I thought I should apply to IMDC as a back up but I missed their deadline so i emailed them and they told me that if I'm a foreign candidate I can still apply and send my scores later on. I personally don't like IMDC. But the other option was Lmdc and I don't really want to move to Lahore but is Imdc really even worth it? I still haven't yet applied. Will only apply once I get my scores and don't meet the requirements for Shifa.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

ChZainAli said:


> I Just Asked A Simple Question Here  Now Eveything's Messed Up .. You People Are Repeatedly Saying That I Should Work Hard For The Test .. Man Em Going To Appear In The Test And Working Hard For That As I Said My Marks Are Quite Less So There Is Only 40% Chance Of Having A Reasonable Aggregate To Get Into Imdc I Just Confimed My Seat There Not Bought It Already I Will Appear In The Test If I Succeeded Then It's Better Otherwise I Will give Them The 'Donation' ..
> @Skandril You Are Right About Donation Thing But Man Your Words "Shame On You" Rattled Me  If You Have Been A Little Polite Man I Would Never Use Such Aggressive Attitude And I Apologize To You For Being Rude :?
> @Ahsun23 Man You Know LMDC ? This College Also Offers Donation Based Seats  Buh It's Standard Never Dropped
> @Jainyb Listen Bro/Sis You Know That It's Better To Abuse Anyone Instead Of Judging .. So Don't Be Judgemental  And Thanks for This Line "I hope your wrongdoings haunt you forever" :speechless: And Man The Classy And Professional Person Here Is @Feline Not @Skandril :thumbsup:
> @Feline I Am Definitely Going To Appear In The Test  And Thanks Alot For Your Affectionate Behaviour :thumbsup:


I'm sorry that so far no one has been able to answer all your queries. But, that's mostly because a lot of us are pre-meds like you. So, we don't know many of the question's answers.

I can only tell you that IMDC is recognized by PMDC, and that on their website IMDC states, 'IMDC is listed in WHO Directory of Medical Institutions (WHO | World Health Organization) and International Medical Education Directory (ECFMG® | Educational Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates).'

Like I said, I'm just a regular pre-med. I'm no one classy or professional. But, thank you for the compliment, anyway. ^-^

You have no idea how glad I am that you're going to appear in the test. 

Don't mention it. We humans should always help each other out.



Skandril said:


> No one here really has to apologize for expressing their views on the matter, It might have been better to be polite on my part but I really am dead set against donations and I find it very unfair for people who have already given their best and at the end are left behind because someone else took the short way out. The only advice I can give you @ChZainAli is to find the honest way out.
> 
> BTW
> well played @Feline your argument really turned me into an antagonist .


Turned you into..an antagonist? Meaning you oppose me?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

By antagonist I mean the villain....

- - - Updated - - -



Feline said:


> No no! Don't say that! They will go away. InshaAllah. We just have to work on this point. When people are aware that it's not a good practice no one will want to continue it. At the moment people don't think that it's a really bad thing because it's so common. I get what you're saying about donations being a temptation, but hey. All temptations have a cure.
> 
> I believe that if I was offered an admission on donation basis, I would refuse it and instead either take a gap year or go to a below average college.
> 
> ...


Maybe there would be one or two people who would refuse donations but what i'm talking about is in general, people are too evil to refuse the easy way out, I have seen many who do this type of thing. Donations are not temptations but are rather real deals, when you say that 'When people are aware that it's not a good practice no one will want to continue it' I would say that, that is a naive perspective (no offense here). Pakistani systems have a very self destructive behavior, they are corrupt and contradictory, even our regulatory body is so corrupt that it has been dissolved and no matter how much change we think we can do we are in too deep a mess than we realize, for now things are what they are and what ever we say on a public forum are NOT gonna go viral.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Skandril said:


> By antagonist I mean the villain....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Goodness! My argument turned you into a villain! O_O

However did you come to that conclusion? 

Please let me know which sentence turned you into an antagonist because I'll clarify it and turn you back into a protagonist. 

The only antagonist in this world is, you know..._him._(Now before everyone starts thinking I'm referring to them, let me make it clear. '_Him_' is Satan.)

Alright, I'm digressing. Let me get back to replying to you, @Skandril.

People are not really evil. Yes, a lot of them have been doing bad things but, all everyone needs is a gentle push in the right direction.

Donations _are _temptations. Imagine this scenario. 'Student thinking, "I didn't get good grades even though I tried to work hard. University A is offering me an admission on donation basis. And dad has the money needed to donate. Why not accept the seat? I mean I tried to study. It didn't work out. What if next year doesn't work out too? Forget taking a gap year. I'm buying this seat.'

Now if someone talks such a student out of making this decision, we're one teensy step closer to demolishing the seats. All we need is awareness. Naive perspective? Maybe. (No offense taken.) But, when you're optimistic you sorta have to be naive.

The lovely word is, 'dissolved'. See? Because it was corrupt it dissolved. Donation seats are a corrupt practice. They will dissolve, InshaAllah.

We don't 'think' we can do, we 'believe' we can do. Even if it's a deep mess, it's not impossible. Nothing is impossible.

Obviously things for now are what they are, but in the future InshaAllah things will be in a much better state. We just have to take a step in the right direction.

It doesn't have to go viral for our success in demolishing bad practices. We are a new generation. We can set goals for ourselves and help our country improve. Remember, every tiny good thing that each one of us can do will add up and become something big and highly likely to upgrade our country's current position. 

As soon as I'm a little older and can act for myself, I will definitely look into this donation seat thing.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Feline said:


> Goodness! My argument turned you into a villain! O_O
> 
> However did you come to that conclusion?
> 
> ...


lol,you don't need to clarify anything. it was actually your whole sanguine argument and not a sentence, after @ChZainAli apologized I thought" Damn! I'm being a villain here " (by which I didn't feel the least bit disgruntled by), although I really cant grasp on why you are so optimistic about life.

BTW 
I am feeling the need to like your post,why? :??


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Skandril said:


> lol,you don't need to clarify anything. it was actually your whole sanguine argument and not a sentence, after @ChZainAli apologized I thought" Damn! I'm being a villain here " (by which I didn't feel the least bit disgruntled by), although I really cant grasp on why you are so optimistic about life.
> 
> BTW
> I am feeling the need to like your post,why? :??


Ah! Now, I get what you meant. 

You're not a villain. It's only _him_, who's the villain.

@ChZainAli is a good guy. I will InshaAllah pray for him. And for the rest of you people too. I hope everyone will pray for me too.

There's so much pain and suffering in this world. To actually help change that, you need to have hope and believe that you can do something. You can't have hope and you can't believe that you can do something unless, you're optimistic.

Everyone is a mystery. One mysterious person cannot 'guess' the reasons of another mysterious person. Only you can answer your question.


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

Skandril said:


> That is very disrespectful towards all the students who have worked hard till now to get admission in IMDC, I know that, that is how private med schools work, but nonetheless, shame on you.


Yes, very true i am also giving the test of imdc but very disappointed..


----------

